# Partial obstruction at the rectum! - desperately needs help!!:(



## Mars1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

Dear all,

I'm on gupisone, pentasa, azoran . It's been a month now, I've been facing difficulties in BM.Need to apply a lot of pressure but doesn't seem to have complete BM. I'm forced to use the toilet every half an hour! This is so frustrating and doesn't seem to go away.  What's the way out? Has anyone gone through the same. I'm struggling out here. Can't  step out of the house. Need a permanent cure to this!


----------



## DJW (Jan 7, 2015)

Have you discussed balloon dilation with you doctor?  Is it scar tissue or inflammation that is causing the issue. 

Sending you my support.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I did balloon dilation last feb, looks like the issue is back. It's scar tissue in the recrum creating the issue. Can't seem to get relief !


----------



## DJW (Jan 7, 2015)

Unfortunately there is no medication to treat scare tissue. I don't know of anything other than dialation or surgery to treat it.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry this is having such an impact on your life. I agree with DJW. You might need to start looking at a resection. Meantime stick with low fibre diet to make it easier to pass. Try eating little and often or liquids if it's a really bad day, but don't do this for long periods without medical supervision. Good luck.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for all your support! It can get so depressing when life comes to a standstill. With a 3 yr old to take care, Crohn's can be really hard. My GI was suggesting biologics to lessen the progress of the disease. Will that help treat the scar tissue? What exactly is resection and what are the side effects ?


----------



## DJW (Jan 8, 2015)

Biologics won't fix scar tissue unfortunately. I started remicade in September and haven't had any issues.  I do get muscle pain sometimes. There are a lot of people here on biologics and doing well. 

Unfortunately there are also people here who have developed antibodies and needed to stop. Check out the treatment section on this site fore more info. I can't post links on my phone.


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 8, 2015)

Mars1234 said:


> Thanks for all your support! It can get so depressing when life comes to a standstill. With a 3 yr old to take care, Crohn's can be really hard. My GI was suggesting biologics to lessen the progress of the disease. Will that help treat the scar tissue? What exactly is resection and what are the side effects ?


A resection is a surgery in which part of the bowel is removed. The possible risks and complications vary greatly depending on the characteristics of the surgery (e.g. how much bowel is removed) and your overall state of health at the time of the surgery. We really can't tell you whether or not that is a suitable solution to your problem - you'd need to discuss it with a surgeon, preferably a colorectal surgeon if the problem is in your rectum. They will probably do some tests first to try to make sure of exactly what the cause of the problem is (so they know if a resection should help). How did they determine it's scar tissue causing these symptoms?

Has anyone ever talked with you about treatments such as enemas, suppositories, or rectal catheters? You may not need surgery, or there may at least be other things to try before thinking about surgery. There are many things that _ may_ help with defecation problems, but you need a doctor to make certain of the cause first, which should help to work out what treatments should be suitable - please don't try any of these things until you've checked it's safe to do so with a doctor.

Also, when the stool does come out, is it hard or watery, and is there blood?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Jan 8, 2015)

It can be miserable when it effects you and your life so much, and its hard for those around you to understand unless they have been through similar. Have you got people around who support you and help with childcare etc?

It's tough when your in the middle of it but there are options out there and hopefully you'll find something helpful. Have you updated your GI on how bad this month has been for you? I have a different disease but my rectal disease drove me round the bend. A resection was helpful in my case. If your specialists do advise it, there are lots of people here who have been through it. Good luck.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 9, 2015)

UnXmas said:


> A resection is a surgery in which part of the bowel is removed. The possible risks and complications vary greatly depending on the characteristics of the surgery (e.g. how much bowel is removed) and your overall state of health at the time of the surgery. We really can't tell you whether or not that is a suitable solution to your problem - you'd need to discuss it with a surgeon, preferably a colorectal surgeon if the problem is in your rectum. They will probably do some tests first to try to make sure of exactly what the cause of the problem is (so they know if a resection should help). How did they determine it's scar tissue causing these symptoms?
> 
> Has anyone ever talked with you about treatments such as enemas, suppositories, or rectal catheters? You may not need surgery, or there may at least be other things to try before thinking about surgery. There are many things that _ may_ help with defecation problems, but you need a doctor to make certain of the cause first, which should help to work out what treatments should be suitable - please don't try any of these things until you've checked it's safe to do so with a doctor.
> 
> Also, when the stool does come out, is it hard or watery, and is there blood?


Thanks a lot! All that info really helped. I need to discuss it with my GI. I had a colonoscopy procedure done last year, however , it wasn't sucessful since the rectum was constricted. Then later on, the balloon dilation was fine and colonoscopy was repeated. That's when the scar tissue was identified. Anyways, it was fine for a year. The stool is neither watery nor hard, and no blood. 

To be honest, reading the experiences on this forum has freaked me out. I can't think of wearing a bag for life. I'm jus 30 , lots of dreams, don't want the disease to stand in the way.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 9, 2015)

Muppetgirl said:


> It can be miserable when it effects you and your life so much, and its hard for those around you to understand unless they have been through similar. Have you got people around who support you and help with childcare etc?
> 
> It's tough when your in the middle of it but there are options out there and hopefully you'll find something helpful. Have you updated your GI on how bad this month has been for you? I have a different disease but my rectal disease drove me round the bend. A resection was helpful in my case. If your specialists do advise it, there are lots of people here who have been through it. Good luck.


Yes, it's really hard for people to understand. It jus sounds so silly to all and hard for them to believe tht I'm going through a lot. Well, I hope no one has to go through anything similar either! I do have support around me, but sometimes it's just not enough. How do you all manage your careers, family etc? I quit my job 2 years back and so want to go back but that's when this issue jumped it. Hmm...


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 9, 2015)

Mars1234 said:


> Thanks a lot! All that info really helped. I need to discuss it with my GI. I had a colonoscopy procedure done last year, however , it wasn't sucessful since the rectum was constricted. Then later on, the balloon dilation was fine and colonoscopy was repeated. That's when the scar tissue was identified. Anyways, it was fine for a year. The stool is neither watery nor hard, and no blood.
> 
> To be honest, reading the experiences on this forum has freaked me out. I can't think of wearing a bag for life. I'm jus 30 , lots of dreams, don't want the disease to stand in the way.


I have a permanent stoma, and wouldn't go back to how I used be for anything - and I'm younger than you. Some people get along fine with them. Until/unless a doctor starts talking to you about surgery or stoma bags, I wouldn't worry about them. But if they ever do start talking to you about them, it might not be as bad as you imagine. Surgery and stomas can and do help with and fix bowel problems, and can prevent future complications from occurring.

If you've not had a thorough assessment of your rectum since these symptoms reoccured, I would just start by telling your doctor exactly what problems you're having and take it from there, see what treatment options your doctor suggests.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 9, 2015)

UnXmas said:


> I have a permanent stoma, and wouldn't go back to how I used be for anything - and I'm younger than you. Some people get along fine with them. Until/unless a doctor starts talking to you about surgery or stoma bags, I wouldn't worry about them. But if they ever do start talking to you about them, it might not be as bad as you imagine. Surgery and stomas can and do help with and fix bowel problems, and can prevent future complications from occurring.
> 
> If you've not had a thorough assessment of your rectum since these symptoms reoccured, I would just start by telling your doctor exactly what problems you're having and take it from there, see what treatment options your doctor suggests.


Sorry,but dint mean to hurt anyone through my post. Just that I was worried maybe coz of lack of info. 

I haven't yet gt the chance to doc about the rectal issue reoccurrence, have an appointment next week and will take it up from there.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Mars1234 said:


> Yes, it's really hard for people to understand. It jus sounds so silly to all and hard for them to believe tht I'm going through a lot. Well, I hope no one has to go through anything similar either! I do have support around me, but sometimes it's just not enough. How do you all manage your careers, family etc? I quit my job 2 years back and so want to go back but that's when this issue jumped it. Hmm...


I think it's a very individual thing depending on the health of the person and what's going on in their life. Personally I have had to make major adaptations, and there is a sometimes a sense of loss around that, but then again I know that I achieve a lot for me. If it isn't someone else's idea of achievement well nevermind. 

If it's an option for you then things like working part time, working from home, self employment or relief work can be helpful. Also any adaptions that could help you return to the workplace such as flexitime, extra breaks and equipment. I carried around a canvas bag with a cushion inside it during the worst of my rectal disease when I could not sit down without yelping and could not sit on hard surfaces at all. I was a bit embarrased but I wasn't out much anyway and I don't think people noticed much.

It's natural to be fearful of surgery but I agree with unxmas that for some people it is life changing in a very positive way. Keep in mind - especially in this section of the forum - you will read a lot about it, but it doesn't mean it will have to be you. And if it does, you are in good company, and who knows it might be the very thing that allows you to achieve your goals rather than an impediment to it.


----------



## DJW (Jan 10, 2015)

The initial thought of having a stoma freaks most people out. Even when it's expected and anticipated it still takes time to adjust.


----------



## UnXmas (Jan 10, 2015)

Mars1234 said:


> Sorry,but dint mean to hurt anyone through my post. Just that I was worried maybe coz of lack of info.
> 
> I haven't yet gt the chance to doc about the rectal issue reoccurrence, have an appointment next week and will take it up from there.


I don't think your post was hurtful at all - I'm sorry if I gave the impression that it was, because I certainly didn't intend to do that.

Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you a good explanation of what's wrong and what can be done about it. Lacking information is always worrying. You'll find a lot of good general information on this forum, but your doctor will be in a much better position to tell you what's going on with you. Make sure he/she knows your preferences, e.g. if you want to avoid surgery if at all possible (which of course many people do), make it clear to your doctor so he/she will keep it in mind when planning your treatment options.

I hope your appointment goes well, and try not to worry prematurely.


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 10, 2015)

Muppetgirl said:


> I think it's a very individual thing depending on the health of the person and what's going on in their life. Personally I have had to make major adaptations, and there is a sometimes a sense of loss around that, but then again I know that I achieve a lot for me. If it isn't someone else's idea of achievement well nevermind.
> 
> If it's an option for you then things like working part time, working from home, self employment or relief work can be helpful. Also any adaptions that could help you return to the workplace such as flexitime, extra breaks and equipment. I carried around a canvas bag with a cushion inside it during the worst of my rectal disease when I could not sit down without yelping and could not sit on hard surfaces at all. I was a bit embarrased but I wasn't out much anyway and I don't think people noticed much.
> 
> It's natural to be fearful of surgery but I agree with unxmas that for some people it is life changing in a very positive way. Keep in mind - especially in this section of the forum - you will read a lot about it, but it doesn't mean it will have to be you. And if it does, you are in good company, and who knows it might be the very thing that allows you to achieve your goals rather than an impediment to it.


Thanks muppetgal, feeling a lot better now!


----------



## Mars1234 (Jan 10, 2015)

UnXmas said:


> I don't think your post was hurtful at all - I'm sorry if I gave the impression that it was, because I certainly didn't intend to do that.
> 
> Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you a good explanation of what's wrong and what can be done about it. Lacking information is always worrying. You'll find a lot of good general information on this forum, but your doctor will be in a much better position to tell you what's going on with you. Make sure he/she knows your preferences, e.g. if you want to avoid surgery if at all possible (which of course many people do), make it clear to your doctor so he/she will keep it in mind when planning your treatment options.
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well, and try not to worry prematurely.


Hey, thanks! I will check with my GI too. This forum rocks! Finally I have ppl around me who understands!


----------

